# Sticky  Practicing Weave Entries - Agility Videos



## MaggieRoseLee

Love this cause handler works both sides and rear crosses!





 
Moving the jump to make entry harder


----------



## wildo

Wow- those videos are awesome! I am going to add those to my training schedule!


----------



## wildo

Pimg and I did some weave pole training yesterday. Here's video of our session:


----------



## wildo

More weave training:


----------



## KristiM

Did some proofing 12 weaves with Odin today, I'm working on him staying in the weave poles. Threw in some front and rear crosses, put his ball beside the poles etc. He handled it all without a problem





 
This is the first time there has been a jump in front of the weave poles for Havoc. He has got the concept of weaving down pretty good, just needs to collect when entering. (I find it pretty funny how much faster/more coordinated he looks when he is on my right)





 
Thanks for looking! Constructive critisism and new ideas are always welcome


----------



## SarahMichelle

Some very nice videos. I started doing round the clock but only got to like "5 o'clock" before Bentley destroyed my weaves XP Now were stuck with just the little bit of weave practice we get once a week at our class until I find some steal weaves I can afford. 

Anyway I dont have any videos of Bentley weaving but heres a video of my friend's BC doing some great weave proofing.


----------



## KristiM

Great video! That's exactly what I am working towards. I especially like the idea of sitting while my dog weaves


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Great job with the videos, love to have more people participating and showing off all their hard work.. 

I know for me I can have amazing weaves at home and class but when my girls get excited, even my 7 yr old, at a trial, they can miss an entry or pull out early. They know it's wrong but just can't seem to keep it together if they think I'm racing them (and winning) or think they know where we are going and want to get there faster by skipping out.

For me, I need to be a bit behind to kind of 'send' my dogs into the poles. If I'm ahead there's a chance they will race and not nail the entry. Since I ALWAYS can catch up to them and even get ahead no matter how fast they are weaving, I've just learned that if I can ease up just a bit to let them go ahead and enter, then I can catch up.

The same with me peeling away towards the end of the poles. At home and in class we can be amazing, but if they are more cranked at a trial, or distracted at a trial, and I pull away then they may come with me. So I usually 'pretend' there is a 13 pole cause that keeps MY mind into staying straight and to the end. Both my dogs tend to get too handler focused and the teeniest hint that I'm moving off can twitch them out and it's too late to fix.

Not sure if that helps anyone or not. 

aw:


----------



## KristiM

It goes back to the old "if your scratching your head thinking my dog NEVER does that! Then you are probably at a trial

I try super hard to keep my criteria at a trial the same as I have in training. My last dog I always had to be a bit behind her in a trial and send her in or she never hit the entry. It drove me nuts! But I could always get ahead of her. To be honest I do normally have a hard time getting ahead of Odin when he is weaving, if we start together I can't get ahead for a front cross while keeping half an eye on him. I am entering Odin in open weavers at our next trial (which is a crap load of weave poles and tunnels) We will see how all this proofing works out for us.


----------



## avonbankcollies

Love to see Gsd in agility I play out at balzac too. gorgeous dogs


----------



## KristiM

Cool! Small world, do you do agility with a gsd?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## avonbankcollies

I am just starting my 15 month GSD . I used to trial in NADAC years ago and now AAC with my border collies, I am starting her off fairly slow I wanted to let her grow up a bit.


----------



## KristiM

Hope to see you around! I have the only gsd in NADAC, it would be neat to see some other GSDs competing My first AAC trial is in a few weeks, pretty excited.


----------



## avonbankcollies

thats fantastic!!! it's true I don't get to see many gsd's running, I was thrilled to see the videos of your guys they are wonderful, which AAC trial are you entered in?


----------



## KristiM

Thanks!!! I am pretty partial to them I entered the 2x4 trial at wet creek on December 8&9th.


----------



## avonbankcollies

cool I entered my A.D.H.D border collie in that trial... I hope I get in  he is so reactive it's impossible to have a good trial sometimes... Jackpot is way more level headed I can't wait till she's ready to play


----------



## KristiM

Hopefully I will see you there!


----------



## avonbankcollies

just got my confirmation to the 2x4 trial  you better get in I am super excited to see your guy play :happyboogie:


----------



## BoTaBe

Saw this thread yesterday and remembered that I also got 2 weave videos...

Tayn weave training with 9.5 months:
Gassenslalom Video - Aihob - MyVideo

And with 12.5 months:
Slalomtraining Video - Aihob - MyVideo


----------



## wildo

Very, very nice BoTaBe! Tayn is lovely!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Great job! I couldn't hear anything though? Maybe I messed up on a setting?


----------



## BoTaBe

Thank you! 


> I couldn't hear anything though? Maybe I messed up on a setting?


Yeah, I'm sorry, it was recorded with our old camera back then - you did everything right, there's no sound...:blush:


----------

